# Robotic Love the view of my friends



## Christopher88 (Jun 2, 2010)

I am having a debate (Friendly) with a free will Christian on the sovereignty of God. I wrote this essay to explain the truths of Christ in salvation. My friends and this one friend is calling this heresy. Now of course I understand that free will Christians are lacking in doctrinal understanding. However I would like to share this essay with you in assurance that I am not preaching false heresy. If my essay is wrong in any way please point it out to me. 

Thanks. 


> Robotic Love
> Written by Chris June 1, 2010
> There is a solid but unreasonable argument about predestined nation that argument is what I call, “Robotic Love” This is the view that election unto to salvation is forced love. Now this argument given by solid men in faith but they lack a doctrinal understanding of mans total depraved state. Before I can touch on the issue of robotic love I will first touch on the depraved state of man’s nature which will open a clear understanding of the love of God.
> What is a true robotic state? Romans 3:23 says all have sinned and fallen short of the glory of God, Genesis Chapter three explains the fall of man into the life of sin, Romans 6:23 says the wages of sin is death. So we see what the extent of sin is, it is separation from God. Our spirit is totally unable to come to the love of God. We cannot choose good, because we are sinners who are separated from God. We cannot choose God when we are dead in the spirit. This is our depraved state? This is a true robotic state, a state in which sinners are not free; they are bound by the law and bound in sin. Ultimately death will come just as a robot whose system just got fried. In closing to this statement we see that man is a born sinner in separation from that which is good and the good is Christ. Man is unable to choose good due to his sinful nature. If man can not choose good they cannot choose Christ.
> ...


----------



## Andres (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know that I would equate total depravity with a "robot state" because some will argue that robots aren't accountable for their actions and therefore God has no right to judge them. I see your point in that in the depraved state man cannot choose good, but perhaps a better example would be the biblical example that we are dead in our sins and trespasses.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jun 2, 2010)

True, bad wording. Theology thou, was it on target for the most part?
I really want my friends to see the truth of the bible its just very hard because just like I am solid in my views they are solid in theirs.


----------



## Poimen (Jun 2, 2010)

Chris:

Take heart that you are not a heretic. Some of us may quibble in the way that you presented this doctrine, but it is basically sound.


----------

